# Michael's Merchandise for 2008



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I was at Michael's Saturday and they told me they would be setting up the rest of the halloween stuff this Wed. I plan on being there thursday.


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

malibuman said:


> I was at Michael's Saturday and they told me they would be setting up the rest of the halloween stuff this Wed. I plan on being there thursday.



Yeeeehaaaa!!! More B-day presents for myself!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

malibuman said:


> I was at Michael's Saturday and they told me they would be setting up the rest of the halloween stuff this Wed. I plan on being there thursday.


Why not Wednesday?


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Just stopped by a nearby Michaels. They had all the Lemax out which has been there for weeks, but not much else. However, the other side of the isle was freshly cleared, so I'm anticipating them to stock up with the rest soon.

By the way, does anyone have a link to any online coupons? The don't have any good coupons in the ad for this week.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

There was a coupon in their ad this week for 20% off your entire regular priced purchase, and a coupon for 40% off any regular priced item for next week. 

You might want to take a look at your Sunday ad again, mine has a big "Dollars Days" in the center. I don't know if they are the same across the country or not.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

My Micheals was fully stocked as of yesterday, and for the first year there is nothing there I want. The headless bride was cool to look at, but as others have said that damn clicking jaw just ruins her.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

maximpakt said:


> My Micheals was fully stocked as of yesterday, and for the first year there is nothing there I want. The headless bride was cool to look at, but as others have said that damn clicking jaw just ruins her.


Did your have any other lifesize items beside the bride?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

How much was the headless bride?


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Stopped by mine today and all they had was the lemax stuff and some other little signs and potion bottles. However, there was an ilse cleared that had all the titles and prices of the items to be out up. I also noticed the the other side of the isle was cleared, so I went to go check it out and what did I read on the lables?? CHRISTMAS!!??? WHAT???!! I can't belive it. Which leaves me to say ( and I have never used this term on this forum before)...wtf?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's a Joann's 40% off coupon good until the 9th (the top one on the page). I've used three of them at Michael's in the last three days with no problems.
Joann.com


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

still only lemax at michaels and all that icky cute crap.They diden't even have that one cool bust. Lemax is cool and everything but it's to over priced even with that coupon.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

The headless bride is 129.99 less 40% coupon, $77.00, a reel deel!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, went to my Michael's today, and they still had'nt put the good halloween stuff out yet. They told me to check back next week. I was disappointed to say the least.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

I COME BARING PHOTOS!








The old stuff is pretty much there, but the skeleton busts look to be sold out.
Not surprising.








(The hangers were here last year too. They have the Donna the Dead looking thing *pictured*, The grim reaper, and the other uglier dude)








Random shtuff.








BUSTS!!!!!
They have this vampire lookin' guy, A man named earl who looks suspiciously like Vincent price, Medusa, and the Crow pillar has returned (the crow was chopped off. Sorry.) Too bad they didnt have the ghost girl this year, I wanted to snatch her since i missed her last year. Also, the tombstone has a holographic image of a guy that changes to a skull. pretty neat.








They have a newer version of the caged guy, he has clothes this years and says kooler phrases.








Not pictured is this vampire guy that lunges from his coffin. he's lighted and stuff, but he isn't anything fantastic.








Staked reaper. He glows green and says pretty neat phrases.








New Donna Floating ghost. She whispers "Ring around the rosy" to creepy music. She's pretty neat, I plan on going back and picking her up.








This was neat- A tombstone that laughed. his eyes (The R and the P) glowed red, and his mouth glowed blue. The top half of the tombstone lifted open. I liked this lil' guy.

(look below for more.)


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

The infamous bride! I bought her today with my coupon. Alas, No Groom or "Ghastly Gentleman", Maybe next time he'll be out. Her dress is more embroidered then the one at GR, i noticed. Looks much prettier.








Other stuff....Talking witch and Nick the Neck stretcher (he's...wierd looking.)








Shtuff. Crystal skull head dropper...crawling wolfman hand...lighted tree...

I need to get a video collaborated of my bride, i'll have it done tonight. But This needed to go up, since many people needed to see them. They're stock seems pretty limited. I think they have a LOT more to go. But this seemed like a good amount to tide me over. hee hee.

Enjoy.
-Anthony


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! Your Michael's has alot more Halloween goodies than mine....I stopped there today, and they only had about 1/2 of what your photos show....
Ugh! I do hope they are going to put more merchandise out......Your pics had some cool things I'm interested in purchasing...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Fabulous photos, FCG!

My Michaels was just getting started on Tuesday, so I figure I'm going to check them out this weekend. I love that laughing tombstone, so I hope they have some of those.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

gromit05 said:


> Wow! Your Michael's has alot more Halloween goodies than mine....I stopped there today, and they only had about 1/2 of what your photos show....
> Ugh! I do hope they are going to put more merchandise out......Your pics had some cool things I'm interested in purchasing...





Frankie's Girl said:


> Fabulous photos, FCG!
> 
> My Michaels was just getting started on Tuesday, so I figure I'm going to check them out this weekend. I love that laughing tombstone, so I hope they have some of those.


Glad I was of some help! 

Here's the video I promised.

BEFORE WATCHING!!!!
-Her mouth clicking really isn't that bad. My camera amplified it for some reason, and it gets irritating. So disregard that. AND- I changed her outfit drastically from what she really looks like. Take all the black and the huge veil out of the equation, and thats how she really looks.

Enjoy:
Video of Gammy The beheaded bride - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
-Anthony


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That's GREAT info! Thanks!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I like the countdown sign. Is it too early to put it out?


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks very much for posting that info. At first I wasen't going to get the bride but if I can get ahold of that darn coupon I just might. She isent really spooky so maybe I'll scruffin up the dress, add longer hair, toss in a little blood and make her an even better zombie bride.

Thanks again for sharing all this info everyone!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting the video....what a cool prop! I may have to buy one with my 40%off coupon


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Thanks very much for posting that info. At first I wasen't going to get the bride but if I can get ahold of that darn coupon I just might. She isent really spooky so maybe I'll scruffin up the dress, add longer hair, toss in a little blood and make her an even better zombie bride.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing all this info everyone!


Not a problem!
Thats exactly what I did. I made her more gothic, and shortly after i did the video- I bloodied up her neck stump more. I plan on giving her longer hair- Adding extensions and such. 
She's far from done.

But, i do recommend her. She's such a lil' creeper. >=P
-Anthony


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

~TheHiddenFCG~ said:


> Not a problem!
> Thats exactly what I did. I made her more gothic, and shortly after i did the video- I bloodied up her neck stump more. I plan on giving her longer hair- Adding extensions and such.
> She's far from done.
> 
> ...


 
After you complte her would you mind showing us what she looks like again lol? Well I was looking on sites, it looks like that heads up harry would go kinda well with her since he's in a suit type thing. For my display, I'll just make up a tiny story about them. Also I noticed in one of the photos from CFG that there was a lamp post thing. Does anyone have any info on that? I'v been looking and looking and can't seem to find one anywhere for a resonable price. Thanks a buch goblins and qhouls.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Also I noticed in one of the photos from CFG that there was a lamp post thing. Does anyone have any info on that? I'v been looking and looking and can't seem to find one anywhere for a resonable price. Thanks a buch goblins and qhouls.


I think you're referring to the crooked lamp post. I bought it at Michael's two years ago. I think it was $40 regular price but I got it with a coupon. It's about 4' tall and covered in black glitter. I haven't had any problems with it but vaguely remember some rumblings about it last year.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> After you complte her would you mind showing us what she looks like again?


Not a problem.  I planned on it. 
-Anthony


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeap the crocked one is what I'm talking about. Glitter hmm. Also is it a plug in type or just put a light bulb in? I went to two diffrent michaels and they only have lemax and the cute stuff still.​


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Yeap the crocked one is what I'm talking about. Glitter hmm. Also is it a plug in type or just put a light bulb in?


You can't even see the glitter in the dark. It plugs into the wall and has a flicker bulb. It doesn't put out a lot of light.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey FCG, do your remember how much the talking witch and nick the neck stretcher were? Oh, and thanks for the pic's.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

malibuman said:


> Hey FCG, do your remember how much the talking witch and nick the neck stretcher were? Oh, and thanks for the pic's.


No I don't. Sadly. :-\

I remember the caged skeleton was 60 dollars though (which is psychotic), The Bride was 130, Donna was 25, the candelabra was 10, and the busts were 20.
Sorry about that.
-Anthony


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

i went to michaels yesterday and they have put most of their halloween stuff out since i was there last and i got so tingly in my heart!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

malibuman said:


> Hey FCG, do your remember how much the talking witch and nick the neck stretcher were? Oh, and thanks for the pic's.


I saw them earlier in the week and they were $50 each. I think the witch is the neatest of the two.

Matt


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

HI 
does anyone have a 50% michels coupon for this weekend, I have the 40% Joanna one but more is better , 
Im going there tomorrow, so Im postong just in case


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

We went yesterday and they were JUST setting up the aisles for more stuff (only had one aisle last time I was there!) she said they'd have it all out by today so I'm excited about going back this evening. My daughter and I had fun just reading the tags of what WAS going to be stocked there.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks for posting those pics.
I picked up the tonbstone with changing portrait today.
Didnt see the coultdown clock out yet.
Does anyone know how much they cost>

And No, I dont think its too early to put it out.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I went to the Michaels by me and are they behind. They had Spooky Town set up, but not on, didn't like any of the pieces. They had some candleholders, signs and potion bottles out, that's about it. I was very upset they didn't have more out.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Just called Michaels, They said the count down sign is 79.99
Thats a bit high even after the 40% coupon is applied.

Then again I havent seen it in person.

anyone seen one that can comment on it?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I saw the countdown clock.

It is a flat back, low relief front with a cartoony witch and the clock itself is set into a pumpkin. The numbers are digital (red LED) and it counts down days, hours, minutes.

Definitely not worth $80. I wouldn't even buy it for $40. Maybe $20-30 if that. I was pretty disappointed. It was with the other lights and such in the center isles, in a generic orange box about 3 foot square and maybe 6 inches wide.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

I wasn't at all impressed with it either.

What else I though was ridiculously priced was the caged skeleton. He was 60 bucks. I love how he looks this year, but not for 60 dollars. Thats nuts. When I read the price, at first I thought it was the Canadian price...and i looked again and backed away from the thing.

But still, 80 bucks for my bride...I am content. 
-Anthony


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, I figured I could hack it apart and install it in a tombstone.

Checked e bay. they had a new years eve count down for $39 plus 10 ion shipping.
So I decided to print out the ac moore coupon.

well, I get to the store and stand on line. they tell me they dont accept this couppon.
"we are Micheals and not ac moore"
I say "But you accept competitors coupons dont you."
They say "Yes, but not ones printed from the internet only actuall coupons from flyers."
I say "Funny I just used one last week at another store and didnt have a problem".
They say "well, thats our policy"

So anyone know where ac moore flyers are sent to


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

if you get the sunday paper sometimes there is a ac moore coupon in the coupon booklet.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Just came back from Michaels. I had a 40% coupon and used it to buy the Bride. She doesn't really go with my theme this year, but I'm sure I can find a place for her around the house.

The countdown clock is very cutesy. In fact, I think most of their stuff is too cutesy this year. Plus, I can never understand why they make some many props that are not proportionally correct. The caged skeleton is a great example. It is 24 inches tall. Something I could out run...definately not scary.  

BTW ---All of Michael's clearance is *90% off*! I picked up lots of things, candle honders, lanterns, etc. They have cherub/angel stuff for those making tombstones.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

does anyone know how much the laughing tomb stone was that rocks


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

they had thw cloc in whittier Ca. but they would not let me use the joanna coupon, they said to go to there site & print out theis but there is no coupon on the michaels site.. LAME

here is a pic of the countdown clock


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Ohhh I like. What is it made out of?

I might not be able to wait until monday to make my trip now.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

how much was that little skeleton behind that looks like he is stretching his head ??? 

wonder if will have a life size like this .....


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

so whats with Michaels?
do they accept the ac moore print out coupon or not?
I used one last year at the place that said No today.
I called a couple other places they said they do.
was this store making up their own interpretation?

I read on ac moores site they dont mail flyers anymore.


they said if you dont have a computer talk to the store manager.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I think it's a cool countdown clock but I woulden't buy it either. I don't even see the point of having my own countdown clock. I mean what are you going to leave something like that out year round? That's a little silly and I'd get sick of looking at it.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Funny thing and is it just me ? but I never ever really been impressed with Michael's (small inventory,pricey items and very undersized props). Their stuff always seems to be small and trinkedy. I guess I'm just into larger props. For instance the neck strencher sounded cool (and would be if he was life size) but he's just another one of their many midget toys. I guess with bigger stores like OTP and GR nearby I'm kinda spoiled. Oh well just MHO.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

the countdown only counts down from 99 days.
So, you couldnt use it all year long.

I like it cause I think it wiill get the local kids excited.
Its like it is counting down for my display.Halloween night everything is in full swing.
as mentioned earlier I want to put the countdown in a tombstone for a more sppoky effect.
I dont usually like the cute stuff.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

fyi
there is a 50% off coupon on ac moores site for this tu. only.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

icemanfred said:


> the countdown only counts down from 99 days.
> So, you couldnt use it all year long.
> 
> I like it cause I think it wiill get the local kids excited.
> ...


 
I did not know it was only 99 days. That's a big diffrence from 365. the tombstone Ideas cool,but I would just find it odd to advertize halloween to my neighbors for 99 days.They would think I was going crazy. All though I could see it sitting in the large rocks. Most of the kids in my neighbor hood are very small. So it wouldent make a diffrence to them.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

I was thinking about making a countdown board out of wood this year but just decided it would be too much of a pain. Now if I can snag an electronic one for this year and tear it apart for the guts between Halloweens for next year... that I can do.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

This week Spooky Town is 25% off at A.C. Moore...they must have finally put they're inventory out...I was checking every week and nothing & now bam they are advertising it in this weeks sale flyer...I'm a Hairstylist so I'm searching for Franks Salon still...Found it on e-bay selling for like $37.00 however I don't know if that's a good price or not, I have nothing to compare it to???


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Vnomiss, Frank's Salon is going for $45 at most online retailers.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Just got the countdown sign.
even though I called last night and asked about using the internet coupon, they were telling me I couldnt use it.
This time I said wait a minute, I specially asked this before I drove out here and was told I could use it.
The manager said go ahead.

Anyway, I hadnt seen one in person. So as I suspected the electrical countdown board screwed into the wooden witch and pumpkin.
So it should be a snap mount it to something else.

instructions say not to leave on unattended or overnight.
That takes a bit of fun out of it. But they always say stuff like that. And I never leave any prop on overnight anyway

still trying to fiqure out why so many stores are refusing the ac moore coupon. Is this something new that hasnt trickled down to the rest of the stores yet?


----------



## Galen DreVahn (Jul 17, 2008)

They refused to take my Jo-Ann Fabric coupon last night also, despite using one the day before at the same store. Just my luck, no Michaels ad this week either for my area.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I just got back from Michael's and I heard the clerk telling a customer that they are no longer accepting competitor's coupons. It came down from corporate she said.

Any way... they have rub on potion and wine bottle labels. I picked up a couple of full size and small styro skulls. All their summer craft stuff is 60% off, I picked up 7 8oz bottles of paint and some medium sized canvas tote bags I'll use for Christmas presents.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

there is a 20% michaels coupon here:
Printable Coupons: Michaels Coupons ( Arts & Craft Store )


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

th e manager I spoke with said they accept competitors coupons that were cliped out of a flyer not printed form the internet cause you can print multiples.

still dosent make sense to me.
if I can print multiples and buy spooky town at ac moore. why bother with michaels. Thought they accept competitors coupons to try to take their busines.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Update:
after the problem I had trying to redeem the ac moore coupon, I went online and asked what their policy is.
Today I got the answer......
YES They do accept online ac moore coupons.'

I responded by asking if they could make sure their store managers know their policy.

Its pretty hard to explain to a manger in fromt of their employees they dont know their own policy.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hmm well do they not know that you can always go put .50 cents into a paper machine and pull out like 20 at that one time and get all those coupons? Lol silly. I mean your only allowd one per coustmer and they know that. It shouldent matter if it's offline and whatnot. The hell with the crap. Lol.


----------



## Galen DreVahn (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the link to the 20% one, I'll try another store before the 9th with the Jo-Anne coupon but take the 20% one as a backup. Bought one of those Skelle Pillars for the front of my mausoleum but need a second for the other side.


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2006)

I bought a few things over the weekend (the coundown sign and a few other items), I got to say that The Headless Bride looks terrible IMO, if this is gemmys "big" Prop for 08 I'd say they have had better years. Also the mouth movement is very mechanical and unrealistic.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

You can hardly hear what the bride is saying because the clicking of the mouth and eyes is so loud. The groom talks but there is no mouth movement.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

"You can hardly hear what the bride is saying because the clicking of the mouth and eyes is so loud. The groom talks but there is no mouth movement."

You make a good point. I like the prop for 76, however, not for 100 or more. I hope that their licensed character for this year is not the same cheap tinny movement. I feel bad for people who pay 199 for this or any new Gemmy props on EBay.


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2006)

I like the concept of the prop but the quality is nothing short of terrible. I find it alarming the gemmy would allow this to even hit the market.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Saw the bride in Michaels last night..I wasn't impressed either ...With the quality and the price.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

VNOMISS said:


> This week Spooky Town is 25% off at A.C. Moore...they must have finally put they're inventory out...I was checking every week and nothing & now bam they are advertising it in this weeks sale flyer...I'm a Hairstylist so I'm searching for Franks Salon still...Found it on e-bay selling for like $37.00 however I don't know if that's a good price or not, I have nothing to compare it to???


Our AC Moore didn't have the Frank's Salon
nor the Haunted Windmill. They seem to be carrying the same stuff from last year and it much smaller quantities. Disappointed!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't think the gemmy bride is the big prop isen't it suppose to be the exclusive hanniable lector or am I on crack? Because if you go to gemmy.com and look at the front page is should show a picture of Hanniable and Jason. No info on it yet but that looks like the big one to me. Does anyone have pics/videos/info on this groom?


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Dont forget
ac moore has a 50% off coupon tommorrow only.

Not only did I get an email confirming that Michaels accepts ac moores online coupons, but I also got a phone call from the manager of the store that refused the coupon. He apologised for the misunderstanding.
I think my e mail to Michaels had something to do with it. 

I even called the 1800 number to talk to customer service. they said if it happens again just have the manager call this number.


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

whats the number & what state r u in

maybe I can tell my michaels who deied me my joanna coupon


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes that number would help everyone out. Also what kind of e-mail should I send?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Can you post a link to the AC Moore online Coupon that is 50% off??*


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

the number is 1800 michaels
I am in NY
I went to their site and clicked on customer service. Its at the bottom left.
then clicked "ask question by e mail"

the coupon opens as a download.
go to their site
click on "click here for "store coupons and flyers"
enter your zip code
a list of stores will show up and their should be a link that says coupon

there are two
40% good till 8/9
and
50% good only 8/5


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Great coupon! Funny thing, I entered my zip and found that the closest store is 1945.31 miles away. Good thing I have a Michaels 3 miles away!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Okay, a reminder about the 50% off AC Moore coupon....good for today only.

I'm off to Michaels to use it. I don't know what I'm going to buy, but those coupons are too good to pass up.


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

I just sent my coupon question/complaint to michaels. Hopefully they will straighten out the whittier Ca. store


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I went to Micheal's yesterday in hopes that they had the groom. But they did'nt. Kinda wanted to see it in person.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

In the Detroit newspaper today Joanne's has three 50% off coupons, 1 each good on Thursday, Friday and Saturday
In the Metro Detroit area the store I live by just went through some type of reorganization and this is the promotion, I am getting three more from my wife's friend and am going to try them at Michael's this week.
Anybody else get this lucky in their area??


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Saw the "Groom" figure at Michaels - kind of a short figure if intended to be a companon to the beheaded bride - It looked to me as if they assumed they'll sell more if people think it's a set.
Hate to say I concur with others comments about the bride. The clicking of the mouth and eyes is irritating and intrusive. The eyes seem to be triggered by sound - wnenever there is voicde and sound effects the eyes are lit and open. Doesn't have a more natural effect of random blinking like the eyes in the "Halloween Monster".


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

thanks for taking the time to do the pics,,, halloween is getting here!


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Groom*

Well, we just purchased the groom from Michaels. He has kind of a weird look, but he is kind of cool. I think they could of done a little better on his head. Im not sure he is the best choice to go with the bride. He shakes and says the following in a beyond the grave voice. 
1."Welcome to our wedding party, we have been dying for you to arrive" , 
2. "Im so lucky to marry her, all my grooms men are deathly pale with envy"
3. "My wife to be is so precious, Ive loved her since the day I died. "
4. "You look like you have seen a ghost, then you must of met my bride"
5. "Yet another wedding quest comes to hang around, then very soon we will be tying the knot."
He is very loud. 
In the dark, I think he will be pretty scary.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

May I ask how much the groom was?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I'm gonna check Michaels again Wed., to see if they have the groom yet. I kinda want to see him in person.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

I've been to the biggest Michaels near me twice the past three weeks...No groom. They still only have the stock that was there when i went a while ago to get my bride.

I think this is it for mine. 
-Anthony


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

They just put the groom out today. We asked last week and they said their trucks come in on Mondays.
He was $83.00 with tax. We used the new 40% off coupon. $129.00 reg price.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I went to Winners last week and found out that it's closed for repairs!!

Hopefully they will be reopening soon.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Has anyone seen the Gothic Bride at Michael's???


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I have both the bride and groom standing in a corner of my living room right now. The groom is shorter than the bride, even with her head missing. lol


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I have both the bride and groom standing in a corner of my living room right now. The groom is shorter than the bride, even with her head missing. lol


Perhaps it's based on Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

If anyone is into Dia de los Muertos stuff, my sister told me they have the Crafty Chica line (www.craftychica.com) which includes stuff to make your own altars etc. I haven't seen it yet though.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I went to Michaels today and they just got the groom in. He is called the Ghastly Groom. Here he is on Gemmy's website.....
Gemmy.com: 5FT Life Size Ghastly Groom
I went ahead and picked him up.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I went to Michael's today and got a few goodies. My store had the bride and groom. I got a skeleton and bones wind chime, a fake pumpkin, some orange and black sticky sequins, a few black flower stems and I think that's about it. I showed considerable restraint. When I have a coupon soon though, I'll get some more stuff.


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

so 40% coupon.... is that online or a printed coupon?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

It was a printed coupon. I haven't found it online.

BTW, they were passing out 25% off the entire order, including reductions, for this Sunday.


----------

